
Universals of language reflect optimization of grammars for efficiency - canjobear
https://www.pnas.org/content/117/5/2347
======
mojomark
It would be interesting to see if the Constructal Law (1) applies here.
Admittedly, I spent an entire weekend trying to understand the quantitative
justification of constructal law and failed miserably. However, I get the gist
and it seems like it could relate to natural language evolution.

1\. [https://mems.duke.edu/research/energy-technology-
thermodynam...](https://mems.duke.edu/research/energy-technology-
thermodynamics/bejan-constructal-law)

